# Executive elite E2e



## 86mcss (Sep 16, 2013)

I bought one of these at a local flee market along with a few other flashlights the other two came with batteries so I just bought new ones but the E2e did not have any. After looking around in the forum I saw that that it should take 123 batteries I bought a pack and they didn't fit. What type of battery does it use? Thanks


----------



## Roger Sully (Sep 16, 2013)

:welcome:

Are you putting them in through the head or the tail? If you're putting them in the standard way it's not gonna work. Open the head and drop 'em in backwards.


----------



## FPSRelic (Sep 16, 2013)

It takes cr123a lithium primaries. Note though, that you put the batteries in by unscrewing the head from the light and install them negate end down. The batteries won't fit if you unscrew the tail cap and try to install them from that end.


----------



## kelmo (Sep 16, 2013)

86mcss said:


> I bought one of these at a local flee market along with a few other flashlights the other two came with batteries so I just bought new ones but the E2e did not have any. After looking around in the forum I saw that that it should take 123 batteries I bought a pack and they didn't fit. What type of battery does it use? Thanks



Welcome to CPF!

You load them by taking the head off. Make sure you don't drop the lamp when you're loading the batteries. You bought a dam fine flashlight!

kelmo


----------



## 86mcss (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys for the replies. It looks like a great forum with great people. I just put the batteries in and bam it's bright.


----------



## Norm (Sep 16, 2013)

Moved to incandescent Flashlights - Norm

 What to post in the General Flashlight Discussion Sub Fourum.


----------



## m4a1usr (Sep 17, 2013)

My E2e is one of my favorite pocket lights. With a KL4 head it provides about as much light as any pocket light needs to. John


----------



## scout24 (Sep 17, 2013)

It's not really an E2e anymore at that point... :nana: While I agree that's a nice combo, especially with an McE2s tailcap setup, I humbly submit the E2e is best with the incan bulb of your choice installed. SF or Lumensfactory. :thumbsup: Still an awesome light.


----------



## Chrontius (Sep 18, 2013)

You found a great first light, Mcss.

My first Surefire was an E2e back in … maybe 2005. I still use it pretty frequently, and it's seen me through many projects.


----------



## kelmo (Sep 18, 2013)

scout24 said:


> ...I humbly submit the E2e is best with the incan bulb of your choice installed...



scout24 is right! It was ment to be an incan. Don't forget the MN02 LA! 25 lumens of incan goodness for 2+ hours.


----------



## 86mcss (Sep 18, 2013)

It looks like a great flashlight the light output is good considering it is an incandescent bulb. I bought an inova xo3 and that one is brighter but considering I only paid a dollar for it, it was an awesome deal.


----------



## LGT (Sep 18, 2013)

One dollar for a SF executive elite E2e!!! You stumbled upon a great find. The E2e has been my favorite light since I bought it. While I have dozens of led's that run longer, throw further and are more durable, this remains one of my favorite lights. It ranks #1 on the will never sell list.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 18, 2013)

$1 ? ... nice buy


----------



## ampdude (Sep 22, 2013)

$1 for a Surefire E2e and neither the seller or the buyer knew what they were buying or selling. What State do you live in, I might have to visit some flee markets down there.


----------



## 86mcss (Sep 23, 2013)

Im in California. They guy I got it from did not sell just flashlights he sold storage unit stuff. Most if the stuff he had was random. I just happened to look in a box that had some hex keys/wrenches and I picked up the flashlights. Of course he had more of them but the ones I got were the better ones the other ones were the ones you buy at harbor freight. I have another flashlight I don't know what brand it is it has LEDs but it has a nice aluminum body and it takes 3 aaa batteries.


----------



## yifu (Sep 27, 2013)

$1? At that price you can get a Veleno/Lumenfactory LED tower module to upgrade it to around 300 lumens OTF, get precisionworks to bore it for 17670/18650 cells, upgrade the tailcap and it'll still cost less than a brand new E2E. I'll take it off you for $60...


----------

